# Spirit Ridge Rifle Golf *Blatant Spam*



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

First off I realize this is completely shameless spam. Secondly I really encourage you guys to go check them out. I have no affiliation with SRRG but have loved going out there to shoot. It is well worth the time and cost. It is awesome to go out and shoot at life size targets at real ranges. It is a great way to really learn what your gun does at range. If you are one who has "killed a deer on a dead run at 600 yards", you really need to go try it so you can see what 600 yds really looks like. If you are trying to be the next Best Of The West long shot, it will help you ethically practice for those LONG shots. Check out their web site then give them a call to set your tee time.

http://--------------------.com/

[blockquote:1v2ukdyo]Note from the moderators: Sorry, but no spam, blatant or otherwise is allowed on the site. Please read the forum rules about not posting advertisements.

But since this appears to be more of a notice about something of general interest to forum members instead of a direct advertisement, we'll let it slide. Even so, I've removed the link to their website. A Google search will locate it for those who are interested.[/blockquote:1v2ukdyo]


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That looks like a riot! Have you shot that course? was it pretty much amazing? 

dangit,, now you got me thinking about going and spending rediculous amounts of money on a new toy just for this course. lol


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes Gee, I have shot the course a few times. It is a lot of fun. It is the closest thing to real world hunting I have ever experienced. You ought to go check it out at least once. Chances are once won't be enough.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been wanting to go check it out. I heard about it last year but never made it out.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

WHAT :lol:

No Pictures Joel?????????

I put a small video together of The Top Gun Invitational Shoot that me and Joel shot at last week-

This place is really one of the funnest things you can do this time of year, I wish I could shoot it everyday. It truly is the best practice ever.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

AWwesome vid. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jeffyi (Jul 27, 2011)

So...women can wear sleeveless shirts but Men cannot?
Please correct me if I am mistaken...

Is there a reason why?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

jeffyi said:


> So...women can wear sleeveless shirts but Men cannot?
> Please correct me if I am mistaken...
> 
> Is there a reason why?


I have no idea if that is a SRRG rule, but it ought to be a rule in society. Women look nice in a sleeveless shirt, while men in sleeveless shirts look like wanna be tough guys or guys who are into guys. A mullet and handlebar mustache is less predatory looking than a sleeveless shirt on a man. o-||


----------

